# Travel hard or hardly travel?



## rail5 (Dec 28, 2015)

I was down in Florida a month or two ago, found my way to my dad's place in North Carolina






really cool murals downtown

Met up with a lifelong friend who still lives here, so I was planning on getting him to head up to New York with me





Him getting some rest (lol)

Last minute I figured, hey what the hell, I got family here, I'll stay through Christmas.
Christmas comes and goes and it starts feeling like I might've overstayed my welcome honestly.

So I meet up with some old friends & some new friends for a night of awesome






Went looking for a place to stay for a bit, showed me to a place he used to live that's somewhat abandoned





Damned barbed wire










It ain't much, but it's home for the night





"Oh hello cockroaches"


----------



## Tude (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't travel enough


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 28, 2015)

The kids and the squat are way too clean.

Must be the cops


----------



## rail5 (Dec 28, 2015)

Update: officer buzzkill has arrived




He just told me to get going though so like I don't think anyone set me up


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 28, 2015)

were you guys too loud or something?


----------

